# soft shell turtle



## scoot2dis (Aug 31, 2005)

i have a grandmother from alabama,and she tells me soft shell turtle is very good.being that i have always known them to be shiner thieves,has anyone heard of the same?if so how would you dress them,and as far as that cook em


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I do believe they're protected in most states. We learned this after eating one.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yup they good...i have eatin a few different turtles...soft shell, yellow belly, snapper/loggerhead, sea turtle.......the best was snapper and sea turtle.

i like em cooked in a turtle sauce picante of course cajun style


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You do know that all sea turtles are protected species, yes? I'm not too keen on the freshwater variety, but sea turtles are endangered.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Aw man, don't eat turtles. They're old and slow. (Plus I have a pet box turtle named Charley--he bites me a lot.)

I hope you guys are joking about eating sea turtles.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Softshells are fresh water. When I lived in Texas, the lakes were full of them. I couldn't understand why they were protected.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yes i know the sea turtles are protected...i did not kill it...and would never kill a sea turtle...i was overseas and was offered a bowl of this sea turtle soup...i ate it....way i seen it..it was too late to discuss with these people about killing it so why not enjoy it lol


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Even though it was dead, eating it anyway isn't a good ...it just encourages them to go kill more...


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> Even though it was dead, eating it anyway isn't a good ...it just encourages them to go kill more...


When you're overseas, whether you eat any of the available food has no impact on their habits or diets. In Puerto Rico, they eat manatee. Tastes jusk like pork. In Korea, young dogs (puppies) are a delicacy. I thought it tasted kinda like rabbit. I hope I didn't encourage any of the people I was around to go on a manatee or puppy killing spree.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I know, its just the principle. :--|


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

are you kidding me? get over what you know as norml. yes norml


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

scoot2dis said:


> i have a grandmother from alabama,and she tells me soft shell turtle is very good.being that i have always known them to be shiner thieves,has anyone heard of the same?if so how would you dress them,and as far as that cook em


I had turtle soup when I was in New Orleans at this better than God restaurant. After eating snake, alligator,and iguana in my lifetime it all tasted the same....like a lizard. I was not impressed. Not to say I've eaten some bad food and then eaten it again and it tasted better.
Chapa


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

When your in those S.E.Asian countries eat and don't ask what it was.
You'll feel better when it tastes good.


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

Freshwater hard shell snappers. Leg meat thin sliced and battered then fried. Similar to frog legs. They are a handful to clean.


----------

